# feeding a new cut out hive



## squarepeg (Jul 9, 2010)

welcome to the forum msbailey!

i think you are saying that there is some comb in the hive that is just sitting in the hive but not in a frame. if that is the case it would probably be better to rubber band that comb into foundationless frames like you did with your other foundationless comb.

once you do that you could provide some syrup to see if that gets them drawing new comb, but take precautions to prevent robbing, i.e. don't put anything scented in the syrup and either screen down the entrance to a 1 - 2 bee width or search the forum for pictures of the 'robber screens' that some are using.

the colony may have been a little small to start with and that's why slow to build comb, but now that it has been going for a month the population should start increasing and hopefully they will build up nicely. good luck.


----------

